# Just something



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I made up the name on it lol couldn't think of anything haha 










What you guys think?


----------



## yoda (Oct 20, 2008)

I love the colouring and the texture of the stars/stardust. Awesome work :thumbsup:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i think its just terrible....totally just kidding its great....very well done


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I love the effect were the line comes out of the star and underlines the name , its subtle but it makes the underline accent so much less intrusive.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Good bg. The stars definitely fit in there well. Only complaint is the pin wheel effect on the left really doesn't fit.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

It sucks


----------

